# Medidor de campos magneticos con un sensor de efecto Hall



## Grone25 (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola
Actualmente me encuentro realizando un medidor de campos magneticos, utilizando un sensor de efecto Hall. estoy preocupado por que tengo que amplificar la señal del sensor y de acuerdo a los calculos que realice de voltaje hall, me da valores muy pequeños. Como voltajes del orden de los microvoltios son muy complicados de amplificar y a eso hay que sumarle el ruido que se puede generar, queria saber si alguien me puede recomendar un metodo para realizar una  amplificación optima y que referencia de amplificador puedo utilizar para esto.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 7, 2009)

Para empezar puedes hacer en un protoboar este circuito
http://sound.whsites.net/clocks/fluxmeter.html

Pero como podras observar hay un momento quw ya no se distingue entre ruido y señal.

Se puede llegar un poco mas lejos con un rectificador sincrono o amplificador sincrono, no es un integrado, basicamente se trata de un interruptor y un amplificador inversor.
Primero se suma la señal y pasados unos segundos se resta, como el ruido aproximadamente siempre tiene el mismo nivel, el resultado es cero, pero si se le añade la señal, ya no sera cero.
Con este meotodo se llega a detectar señales a nivel del ruido.

Los sensores magnetoresistivos actualmente son mas sensibles pero dificiles de encontrar.
Otra forma es utilizando una bobina saturable, pero es caro de comprar y dificil de cablear, pero no pimposible.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2009)

De que orden son los campos que queres medir? 
Con sensores integrados la sensibilidad es del orden del mV/Gauss --> Para que la respuesta sea de microVolts el campo tiene que ser de miliGauss.


----------



## Grone25 (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, agradezco mucho por su colaboracion, y ayuda. 
Respondiendo a la pregunta de cuanto va a ser el nivel de medida sera de 0 a 10mT, lo cual equivale de 0 - 100Gauss. A partir de esto tengo otra duda que tan cierto es que la unica manera de calcular el voltaje vs. el campo magnetico es teoricamente? no existe alguna ecuacion que me permita realizar ese calculo. Por ejemplo 5T a cuantos voltios me equivale?.

Gracias


----------



## macraig (Abr 7, 2009)

puedes usar un amplificador de bajo ruido. Sin embargo, disenar este tipo de amplificador requiere ciertos conocimientos. Si dices el rango de de voltajes q esperas amplificar, y el rango de salida del amplificador, tal vez te encuentre alguno q te sirva.

Otra solucion es usar un metodo de correlacion. Mediante este metodo es posible recuperar senales apenas sobre el nivel de ruido.

Salu2.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2009)

Grone25 dijo:
			
		

> Respondiendo a la pregunta de cuanto va a ser el nivel de medida sera de 0 a 10mT, lo cual equivale de 0 - 100Gauss.


a 100G vas a tener *del orden de 100mV de diferencia respecto a la salida a 0G*.



> A partir de esto tengo otra duda que tan cierto es que la unica manera de calcular el voltaje vs. el campo magnetico es teoricamente?


Una formula se saca a partir del modelo matematico del problema. Al establecer el modelo siempre se hacen simplificaciones e idealizaciones, en algunos casos mas que en otros. *Esto significa que la formula sera valida dentro de determinado rango y bajo determinadas condiciones.*
Si se aplican formulas a ciegas, lo mas probale es que el resultado sea cualquier cosa y el usuario ni se de cuenta.



> no existe alguna ecuacion que me permita realizar ese calculo. Por ejemplo 5T a cuantos voltios me equivale?.


La observacion del efecto Hall (que no es mas que una consecuencia de las leyes del electromagnetismo) tiene mas de 100 años. El problema es que en los metales tiene un valor muy bajo como para ser util. Recien con semiconductores se pone interesante. *Pero como junto a la celda Hall se integra un amplificador con la ganancia que le quiso dar el fabricante, para un integrado determinado no sirve otra formula o tabla mas que las del datasheet*.

Ejemplo: Busca el datasheet del UGN3503


----------



## borodelostoldos (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola gente, estoy en un proyecto parecido y quiero saber su opinión al respecto. Tenemos un dispositivo móvil realizando tareas dentro de un espacio abierto (parque o jardín), y queremos delimitar el área de trabajo con un alambre de cobre enterrado conectado a un generador de señal. De manera que tenemos que poder detectar ese pequeño campo magnético. La potencia de la señal no importa, solo se necesita una respuesta lógica alta (5V) de manera de poder entrar entrar en un PIC para que este comprenda que llego al límite de área.
Estuve mirando el datasheet del UGN3503 y no creo que sea lo mejor en este caso. Me parece que al necesitar solo la detección, es decir SI o NO, me convendría un Hall Effect Switch como el UGN 3113 o 3140. 
Díganme que opinan y así me pongo a trabajar!!
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2011)

Detectalo como campo eléctrico con una antenita que es mucho mas lógico.

Fijate ésto :

http://www.boxersecurity.com.ar/productos-cercos-invisibles.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Norberto (May 20, 2015)

Consulta a los que saben, quisiera medir la corriente continua ( 20 amperes ) o la presencia/falta de ella sobre un conductor,  con un sensor de efecto hall analogico como los sitados mas arriba, el tema es que no se que campo magnetico genera esa corriente en las cercanias del conductor y si es posible detectarla con un HALL.
Muchas gracias a todos


----------

